# It Feels like my stomach is eating itself



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

My stomach is really upset! It feels like it's digesting itself I swear. I know it's because I'm hungry, but i tried to eat my cottage cheese and it only made my stomach feel worse. Does anyone have a suggestion for something else I could try to make it go away?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

Start eating more 

1200 cals a day is not a lot of food.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

Yah I want to  but I don't know what else to eat.
My diet, mainly, just consists of:
- oats
- salad
- chicken
- cottage cheese
- soy milk
- whey

And I can't go over 25g of carbs in a day mon-thurs. And i did try eating a protein but it just made me sick. I just dont want to eat something I'll regret.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2007)

DontStop said:


> And I can't go over 25g of carbs in a day mon-thurs.



Why is that?

You need to eat!!


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Why is that?
> 
> You need to eat!!



25 grams of protein a day.

is this some kind of joke?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

Carbs not Protein


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 5, 2007)

oops


----------



## drew_c (Jun 5, 2007)

You should read up on cycling your carb intake and see how that works out for you. 

It could potentially speed your progress and relieve your hunger issues at the same time

Worth a look anyway...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

You need a dietary overhaul.  What tool did you use to determine your over all caloric needs?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

I didn't use any tools. 1200 is kind of where i have always been at...I didnt pay attention to macro nutrients then then i do now though.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

Go here and fill in the blanks with honest data.  See what ya get ...


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

hmm
the amount of calories it told me to eat is about the amount i was eatinbg when i gained 10lbs. I'm scared to up my calories because my body puts on weight like nothing.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

It says 4300 calories is my base.......thats a bit high, but somewhat close.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

Probably cause your metabolism has gone in the shitter from eating so little.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

thats how much it said i should eat


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

DontStop said:


> thats how much it said i should eat



It said you should eat 4300 calories?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

1200 cals a day?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

yah it said i should eat 4329


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

What was your inputs

me at 31 6'1 230 and active was 3600


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

I am 5 foot 10 at 215 and mine was like 4300......I wrote in about 30 mins a day of weights, hour a day of softball, and an hour of walking or so.....(I think)


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

I put you in at 18 5'7" and 120 and very active and it said 2900 or around abouts.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm not 120. and I'm 5 foot 8.
I dont even know how much i weight to be blatantly honest**. I know for sure i'm about 10 lbs heavier now then i am in that one tummy shot, and i didnt even know how much i weighed there


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

You lead a very active lifestyle, and participate in the following exercise:
     45 minutes of   running, 6.7 mph (9 min/mile)
     50 minutes of   weight lifting, vigorous effort
     15 minutes of   walking, 4.0 mph, level ground, very brisk


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Huh.....I noticed you took your pictures down?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 5, 2007)

yes
"they were suggestive" apparently


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

*Calories Burned Report*

  You are a 47 year old man, 72.0 inches tall, with a current weight of 230.0lbs. You lead a very active lifestyle, and participate in the following exercise:
*(I divided my lifting & MMA in half to get an ag. daily total)*
60 minutes of   weight lifting, vigorous effort
60 minutes of   judo, jujitsu, karate, kick boxing, tae kwan do

*Your Calories Burned*

Daily Energy Expenditure:                                                                                                             4105 kcal                                                                                                                                                      (       17187  kJ)                                                                                                                                  
Additional Calories from Exercise:                                                               + 1875.0 kcal                                                                                           (       7850  kJ)                                                                                                                                              

                                                                  Estimated Energy Requirement:                                                       *5980.0* kcal                                                                               (       25037  kJ)



EDIT:
I normally hit around 5500 a day


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I put you in at 18 5'7" and 120 and very active and it said 2900 or around abouts.


That was about my guesstimation too.  A little under 2800 calories of CLEAN foods.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice, I'm right on target then for a cut. 

5'9" 205 somewhat active/weight training vigorous = *3528 k/cal

*I've been teetering between 3200-3400 lately. No wonder I feel so much better this time trying to drop some bodyfat.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wonder if I'm skirting on the low end then - probably around 2600-2700 according to that and I'm doing 1900-2000 cals.


----------



## Yanick (Jun 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Nice, I'm right on target then for a cut.
> 
> 5'9" 205 somewhat active/weight training vigorous = *3528 k/cal
> 
> *I've been teetering between 3200-3400 lately. No wonder I feel so much better this time trying to drop some bodyfat.



I'm about the same as you. 5'9''-10'' 200-205lbs on any given day and was given 3600kcal/day. I'm probably at around 2500-3000 because i'm trying to cut.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 5, 2007)

So then the question comes around to "What does the body do if you work out and do NOT take in enough calories?".  

Obviously you're under fed DS so what does your body do to itself if you under eat ... even at the light workout schedule you use?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Wonder if I'm skirting on the low end then - probably around 2600-2700 according to that and I'm doing 1900-2000 cals.



Possibly.  Remember this is just a guideline.  There are many things that impact your Daily Caloric needs.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Yah I'm going to try and add protein. My workouts arent usually light.
I do ususally 1-1.5 hours of cardio a day and then an hour of weights...i know some peoplewho only do 20 minutes!


----------



## Double D (Jun 6, 2007)

I do 20 minutes or less. And thats only 3 days a week.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 6, 2007)

ditto, I try to keep it at 20 mins....30 mins is really pushing it for me.

It's too friggin' boring otherwise....even with TV's, mp3's etc... I'd rather do a weight circuit personally.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's the thing, you are consistently upping your cardio activity while still keeping your caloric intake the same.  Your body is literally starving to death as I tried to explain before when I was convincing you to eat more.  If you start to eat what you should be eating you're going to gain some weight initially because your body being in starvation mode is going to want to store more fat with what it gets.

The only real way to break out of this is very slowly start increasing your caloric intake on a weekly basis.  I seem to remember us discussing having you at 1400 calories, so if you're at 1200 it would seem you're atually DEclining your intake.  Believe me I know it's hard for someone like you wanting to tone up and lose weight to convince yourself to eat MORE but I swear to you it's the best thing you can do and you'll find in the end it will help your workouts and weight loss.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

I jsut dont know what else to eat?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 6, 2007)

> ditto, I try to keep it at 20 mins....30 mins is really pushing it for me.
> 
> It's too friggin' boring otherwise....even with TV's, mp3's etc... I'd rather do a weight circuit personally.



If you want to keep yourself from feeling that dull boredom you can actually take small breaks like running for 10 minutes then getting off for 5 minutes and doing some calisthenic type stuff like pushups and what not, then either getting back on and running some more, or going to a different station like a cycle and doing 10 minutes there.  Studies have been done that shows the small rest period does not have any effect and you'll burn as much as you would if you just went on continuously.  I have been favoring this more and more because that bit of rest also allows/encourages you to put more intensity into the next 10 minute block (or however long you want it to be).


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 6, 2007)

Cayla you can still eat the same things you're eating, but slightly increase the portion sizes.  Then when you've increased it to a certain point you can more seriously consider adding more types of food.

And you're killing me with this one apple for a meal thing... isn't there anything else you can at least add to that?  I know this sounds gross but a friend of mine cored an apple and filled the center with cottage cheese, I think I'm gonna try that.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Bigger portions eh. Alright I'll give it a shot


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 6, 2007)

I eat probiotic yogurt everyday, and i feel my stomach is really unsettled if i go without it now. You could give it a try  

The one i eat is called Onken Biopot, and comes in a 500g tub. I eat 100g every morning when i get up before i go to the gym and the macros are 100kcal / 16g CHO / 4g Protein / 4g Fat. Theres also a natural one which has lower fat, and half the calories, and i used to eat that with a passion fruit squeezed into it. Mmmmm


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Yah i LOVE yogurt.
I forget when it was, but one day i read grams of sugar in yogurt and stopped eating it. The sugar free can;t be good for you so i just stopped eating it. I'd love to eat it again though
le sigh


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 6, 2007)

you do to much cardio cut down the time and up the intensity.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 6, 2007)

Why wouldn't the sugar free be good for you?

I just mix yogurt with me post workout shakes, when I DO eat it.  I just use plain yogurt with live culture.  Live culture helps your digestive system a lot, so food passes better.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

chemicals
i hate eating shit "flavoured with splenda"

I like just plain ol low fat yogurt, but 1/2 a cup has like 16g of sugar


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 6, 2007)

Splenda is just Dextrose, Sucrose, and Malodextrine, it's a benign sugar.  Not the nasty chemical stuff like Equal or what not which not only has dangerous chemicals... but it tastes like crap too.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

yah i dont like artificail, altered anything (with the exception of whey)


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2007)

Stevia?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

I've tried stevia. don't like the taste of that either. too strong haha


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2007)

And the 16 g of sugar from plain yougurt.  I wouldn't worry about too much unless the ingredients say sugar in it.

Natural Sugar sources are fine in moderation.  Just avoid the likes of manufactured sugars.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 6, 2007)

Plateau Max ... all I got ta say is


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 6, 2007)

Damnit Cayla beer doesn't taste good either but we all convince ourselves it does!


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

Lol true enough PMax...true enough


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 6, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Damnit Cayla beer doesn't taste good either but we all convince ourselves it does!



Pardon


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 6, 2007)

You know... I just read there's a product called "PMax Ultra".... I think I'll bottle my sweat and call it that.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 6, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Damnit Cayla beer doesn't taste good either but we all convince ourselves it does!


Hey buddy, you just crossed the line  

Thanks for the suggestion on the break. I've done something similar before where I've gone elliptical, burpees and then dragged my arse back to the elliptical. It was good mentally, but I wasn't sure how the change in activity affected things. Sounds like not much.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 6, 2007)

DontStop said:


> chemicals
> i hate eating shit "flavoured with splenda"
> 
> I like just plain ol low fat yogurt, but 1/2 a cup has like 16g of sugar


 You're sweating the small stuff there. Don't forget, yogurt with live cultures have a lower carb count than what's on the container. Now where was that thread...oh yea, here:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/55188-jodi-emma-leigh-yogurt-counting-carbs.html


----------



## DontStop (Jun 6, 2007)

get your minds out of the gutter.

I'll check out that thread


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just pick some foods you enjoy and work around them.  Personally I eat tons of chicken, eggs, oats, ff/sf yogurt, rice, and apples.  Some fish and steak thrown in there too.

Ex.  4oz chicken, 3/4 cup rice, 1 small apple, 3 fish oil caps

I do eat the same stuff nearly every day though.  Probably why I've been going a bit insane and cheating more than usual lately.  That and my housemate keeps making goddamn home-made baked goods.


----------

